# Chief of Pictures



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

6months old









8 months old


8 weeks old


6 weeks old


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

What a handsome little guy! I just love pictures! I like the 6 week old and the 8 months old shots the best!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> What a handsome little guy! I just love pictures! I like the 6 week old and the 8 months old shots the best!


Thanks so much. We are very proud of the little monster


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ohhh, I see Chief has a sense of fashion....so does Maddie, LOL!










He's adorable! Wow, their are so many people that own black poodles 
on here!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

And a great sense of fashion at that. She is adorable in pink


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> And a great sense of fashion at that. She is adorable in pink


LOL, thanks! It's so fun dressing them up.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Another one at 6 weeks


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is our newest family picture. Fall in Michigan... how lovely :beauty:


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

How adorable!!! Great pictures!!!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

That's a good shot with the leaves and the trees behind you.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> That's a good shot with the leaves and the trees behind you.


Thanks so much. Its taken in a park down the road from us on a trail that used to be a train track. Chief absolutely loves running that trail. He runs as fast as he can.. its so incredibly cute.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of Chief less than a week old. I was lucky enough to assist in his arrival


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is Chief a few days old... 










The day he first opened his eyes...










His first bath...


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh wow, you've been there with him throughout his whole entire life like
I have been with my "Maddie." Isn't it great, to see them born and grow
up and have such a great impact on your life? It's something special
I tell ya.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes I do not have any children. He is just like my son. I assisted in his birth and have been next to him his whole life. I have such a great bond with him. Its been a wonderful 8 months


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> Yes I do not have any children. He is just like my son. I assisted in his birth and have been next to him his whole life. I have such a great bond with him. Its been a wonderful 8 months



That is beautiful, shaneyraepage. :hug:


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

One of my favorites..


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this little mans smile. SO cute..


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

The dog is beautiful, and I love that jacket.

That is amazing. He is smiling just like a human little boy.


----------

